# Biete Werbe ein Freund



## Merkader (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich biete euch hier Werbe einen Freund.

Was biete ich genau?
Ich biete euch Werbe einen Freund wo ihr dann mit mir auf einem beliebigen Server einen oder mehrer Chars hochleveln *könnt*.
Falls ihr auf _Frostwolf_(Horde) spielen wollte würde ich euch einen Platz in meiner 25ger Gilde beschaffen so wie Starthilfe (fals nötig) und Gold fürs Reiten(anderes auf Absprache).
NEU: Mit Gold für Skills und Glyphen!!

Was bringt mir das?
Wir bekommen Bonuserfahrung und verschenkbare Stufenanstiege was und das Level erleichter außerdem können wir und zu einander Beschwören.
Desweitern bekommst du von mir einen Starthilfe mit allem was dazu gehört.
Wenn du möchtetst kann ich dir auch im später Spielverlauf immer noch helfen

Was muss ich tun?
Schreibe mir hier einen Pn damit ich dir Werbe einen Freund per Email schicken kann.
Danach bekommst du einen World of Warcraft Starter Edition womit du bis Level 20 leveln kannst.
Sobald du dir WoW Classic oder auch noch Addons dafür geholt hast können wir dann bis Stufe 80 mit erhörter Erfahrung leveln.
Wenn du dir dann ein 1 bzw. 2 Monate Wow Abo holst bekomme ich 1 Monat freie spielzeit bzw das neue Werbe einen Freund Mount.

Die unteren Punkte bei "Was muss ich tun?" müsst ihr natürlich nicht machen wenn ihr nicht wollt ich würde es euch besonders wegen des neuem Mounts aber danken.

Bei weitern Fragen einfach eine Pn schreiben.
Falls ich das Mount erhalten sollte werde ich trozdem nicht mit diesem  Dienst aufhören.
MFG Jan

P.s: Ich habe biete auch noch Rolle der Auferstehung einfach mal hier klicken.


----------



## Merkader (18. Juli 2012)

Angebote steht noch.


----------



## Merkader (21. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Merkader (26. Juli 2012)

/push


----------

